#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Depression nach Umzug >

## Orange Bloom

Hallo..ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen. Ich bin Mutter von 2 Jungs und wir sind nach 6 Jahren umgezogen, da wir ein 2. Kinderzimmer brauchten. Nun wohnen wir fast 4 Wochen hier und mir geht es zusehendst schlechter hier, mir gefällt die Wohnung einfach nicht, bin nur am heulen und nehme immer mehr ab. Ich hatte vorher einen Balkon und der fehlt mir auch sehr...könnte davonlaufen, ich mag so nicht mehr leben. Mein Vermieter weiß auch bescheid und er sagte das wir einen Weg finden wenn es nicht besser wird. Habe eine andere Wohnung im Auge die mir uns damals auch angesehen haben, mit Balkon  :Smiley: !! Wir haben die nicht genommen weil ein paar Möbel nicht reingepasst hätten. Mittlerweile ist mir das so egal, ich will nur wieder glücklich sein...was soll ich nun tun, wisst ihr einen rat? Liebe grüße Orange Bloom

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo orange bloom, 
ich lehn mich mal ein wenig aus dem fenster... anhand deines textes und er gewählten überschrift, glaube ich zu erkennen, das das thema psychische erkrankungen/depression nicht ganz unbekannt für dich ist. 
sollte dies so sein, dann hast du dir deine antwort eigentlich schon selbst gegeben und wartest auf eine bestätigung deiner gedanken.    

> Ich hatte vorher einen Balkon und der fehlt mir auch sehr...

 er fehlt dir _auch_, was noch?   

> könnte davonlaufen, ich mag so nicht mehr leben.

 wohin? und wie/wo möchtest du leben?   

> Habe eine andere Wohnung im Auge die mir uns damals auch angesehen haben, mit Balkon !! Wir haben die nicht genommen weil ein paar Möbel nicht reingepasst hätten.

 wer hat damals die entscheidung getroffen? und warum? nur wegen der möbel?   

> Mittlerweile ist mir das so egal, ich will nur wieder glücklich sein

 bist du dir sicher, das dir die möbel dann nicht statt des balkons fehlen? 
meine meinung dazu: du bist umgezogen und musst dir ein neues heim schaffen. deine umgebung ist eine völlig andere, nichts steht mehr an seinem platz. der ausblick ist ein völlig anderer und kein bekanntes gesicht zu sehen. die welt um dich herum ist "verrückt" steht nicht mehr an ihrem platz. das macht unsicher, angst... vielleicht fehlen dir auch die nachbaschaftlichen kontakte. alles ist anders, neu. 
wenn du es dir finaziell leisten kannst, dann kannst du natürlich versuchen, dir den fehlenden balkon zu holen. aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das dir dann deine möbel fehlen werden. 
denn das grundübel ist meiner meinung nach das völlig neue umfeld in dem du dir _deinen_ platz erst finden und erobern musst. 
hast du die möglichkeit einer therapeutischen begleitung? wie sieht es mit deinem freundeskreis aus? nur wenn man alles aufgegeben hat fällt man normalerweise in ein so tiefes loch. aber die bekannten von früher muss man nicht unbedingt aufgeben.  
denk mal darüber nach, bevor du deine momentane befindlichkeit am fehlenden balkon und der anderen wohnung festmachst. 
notfalls über einen umzug in die alte gegend nachdenken, da wird es doch wohnungen nach deinen bedürfnissen geben? 
ich wünsch dir viel glück... lg conny

----------


## Orange Bloom

Hi Conny...
ja, dass das alles neu ist und einige Zeit braucht bis man sich eingewöhnt hat ist mir durchaus bewusst...nur, ich bin in der gleichen Stadt umgezogen, nur in eine andere Gegend...viele haben mich gewarnt, dass ich es bereuen werde und diese Gegend nix für mich ist..aber naja..man muss wahrscheinlich seine Fehler erst selbst machen, keine Ahnung. ich bin schon 2 mal hier umgezogen und da war es nie so schlimm wie jetzt..war zwar auch am Anfang ein wenig komisch aber das jetzt geht garnicht..das war noch nie...schlepp mich nur durch den Tag...ich glaub auch nicht dass mein Vermieter mich eher aus den Vertrag entlässt ohne Nachmieter...er will mir zwar entgegen kommen und hat mir meine Verzweiflung angesehen aber er hat auch viel Geld in die Renovierung gesteckt und die muss natürlich wieder ausgeglichen werden... ich schaff das nicht hier...das hier is nicht meins, solls ja auch mal geben, oder?? Oder bin ich die einzige der das bis jetzt passiert..hmm   Manchmal denk ich ich bin nicht mehr ganz normal... ich bin der Meinung dass man sich doch wenigstens zu Hause wohl fühlen sollte und mal ´´ankommen´´muss..ich will mich nicht mehr so unnütz quälen, hoffe nur das mein vermieter ein Herz zeigt. Von mir würde eine große Last fallen...liebe Grüße von Orange Bloom

----------


## Schlumpfine

irgendwo ankommen, das kenn ich... meine schwester ist ein depressiver zigeuner... (keine angst, ich hab selbst depressionen und kenn mich aus). meine schwester wird nie eine heimat finden, solange sie nicht sich selbst findet. 
ich kann dir nur einen rat geben. such dir einen therapeuten, vielleicht sogar erstmal stationär. 
du musst dich selbst lieben, und mit dir selbst zufrieden sein... dann kannst du mit deiner umgebung in frieden leben und wirst, egal wo, deine heimat finden. 
bei mir selbst hat es 15 jahre gedauert, aber heute bin ich angekommen. 
natürlich kannst du tun was du willst, aber ich glaube, das du überall unglücklich sein wirst, bis du mit dir selbst glücklich bist. 
du solltest an dir arbeiten, denn das, was du tust, hat auswirkungen auf deine kinder. die werden nicht glücklich, wenn sie ständig umziehen müssen. 
ich würde dich gern mal in die arme nehmen, denn ich habe das alles erlebt. man kann es schaffen, aber man muss es wollen und durchziehen, es ist ein schwerer weg. 
und keine bange, du bist nicht allein... vielen geht es wie dir, nur redet kaum einer darüber... 
ich kann nur eins sagen. ich habe jahre in therapie verbracht, habe mich durch diese hölle gequält.... und ich habe letztendlich gewonnen. ich bin heute sowas von glücklich und es ist egal, wo ich lebe...  
ich drück dir die daumen... 
lg conny

----------


## Orange Bloom

danke für die lieben Zeilen Conny....es ist ja nicht so das ich jedes Jahr umziehe...wie gesagt, 6 Jahre hab ich mich jetzt in meiner alten Wohnung zu hause gefühlt...und nun so ein Chaos...ich werd mal zu meiner Ärztin gehen und mit ihr reden, mal sehen was sie sagt...schön das es hier jemanden gibt da draussen der einen versteht und es nicht nur als spinnerei abtut...sowas hilft einen nicht gerade in dieser Phase...ganz im Gegenteil! 
DANKE!!!

----------

